# My Boer/Alpine. How do you think she will milk?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She is seven and a half months and we are planning to breed her this year. We are going to try and milk her. Has anyone had experience with milking 1/2 Boers?






1


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Potentially may not milk as long but honestly unless you know her milking background, it is a wait and see.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have two Boer/Nubians. They produced almost 9 months. Not huge amounts; maybe half a gallon a day each at peak.
Nice looking girl there!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I milked a Boer/Nubian for a while. She produced about 1 gallon a day of very nice milk, for about 6 months before drying off.
I could be wrong but, I'm just not seeing that much Boer in that doeling. Even my 1/4 Boer crosses had longer ears.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She is a beautiful girl. 
Good luck.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I know, she really doesn't look boer at all to me either! Lol, maybe she inherited all the alpine!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, I have a alpine/boer cross doeling right now and her ears were floppy at birth, but they are now airplane ears 

No idea on how they milk, and it will vary a lot depending on how each doe in her pedigree milks. I've seen alpines who have peaked at about a pint a day, I've seen boers that peaked at close to a gallon and a half a day. So really she could be anywhere in between. I will now next year on how mine milks, lol. Her mom produces a gallon a day and her dad is out of a heavy milking boer, so we shall see


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a boer alpine cross and i wouldn't trade her for anything. On her first freshening I only got about a half gallon a day out of her but the milk was AMAZING. Second freshening I got over 3/4 a gallon a day of rich creamy SWEET delicious milk for 10 months and then I dried her up to breed her (she didn't end up getting bred that year because my bucks were both extremely young and not yet up to the task). I should have kids out of her in late february this upcoming year because I have confirmed breedings last week and I am GIDDY with delight.

It really depends on the genetics in your girl, but I personally love mine. I paid $50 for her, and wouldn't sell her now for anything.

I had two Boer/Oberhasli does (reg. 50% boers) who had milk almost as good, milked a little less, but I adored them as well, they just hated being milk does so i sold them to a Boer breeder. I plan to breed my nice Nubians to Boers at some point in hopes of some good milk/meat cross doelings to retain. I breed these does to a pure or mostly meat bred buck in order to get babies with plenty of meat for the freezer, best of both worlds for me.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks every one. Her dam Sweet Flowers Poppy who is 6 this year, reached her peak at 7-8 quarts a day. I have high hopes for my little Spruce.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When I had a mixed herd of Boers and Dairy, I milked all my does, Boers, mixed and full dairy. I expected all to make a decent amount of milk or they went away. My cross does did great milking. They went the entire 10 month lactation. Some gave me 8 pounds a day, some more, some a bit less. If they gave less than 6 pounds a day average, they went bye-bye. The full Boers were allowed to give 5 on average, which they did and they did go a full 10 months also. I also did not allow any does, full, cross or otherwise, to have more than 2 clean teats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That is helpful lottsagoats,
Here are some more pictures. I love the coloring on this girl.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's very pretty.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Texaslass said:


> She's very pretty.


Thanks.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the white patch on her tail, lol!!! You will have to let us know how she does when you finally get to start milking her.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i would never have guessed any boer! she is pretty.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I will let you know how she does. We plan to breed her in November or December.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> i would never have guessed any boer! she is pretty.


 Thanks. She looks like a full Alpine almost.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, she is a beautiful goatie! Hope she gives gallons!


----------

